# What is better to grow with? T8 or T12?



## stunzeed (May 17, 2008)

I know T5 is the best but out of these which should I go with? What is the difference? Thanks all


Stunzeed..


----------



## thc is good for me (May 17, 2008)

Ive used T5 and T8 and they both seemed to works the same. I think one is more effecient than others. you always gotta check lumans thats what your looking for.


----------



## stunzeed (May 17, 2008)

thc is good for me said:
			
		

> Ive used T5 and T8 and they both seemed to works the same. I think one is more effecient than others. you always gotta check lumans thats what your looking for.


 


Thanks but I need to knwo between T8 and T12? Thanks



Stunzeed..


----------



## PeaceKiller (May 17, 2008)

Hi stunzeed,

From what I understand, the T# refers to the bulb diameter, rather then the light output amount. I think it goes like T= 1/8"

For example a T12 is 1.5"
T8 is 1"
T5 is 5/8"

Generally a 48" T12 will give off just about the same amount of lumens as a 48" T8.

However what makes a difference is if the tube is HO (High Output). A HO 48" T12 tube will give around 6500 lumens, where as a regular 48" T12 tube will give around 2500-3000 lumens. I think they also make T8 HO tubes too.

I think the reason T5's are popular is because they only come in HO, therefore automatically you will have a good amount of lumens.

I can unly run CFL's, due to space restictions. Although if I ware able to run T5's I would make the investment.

I figure I would rather drop $100 on a T5 dual tube setup (using around 80watts), as opposed to running, say 4 or 6 regular tubes (160-240 watts), which will produce around same amount of lumens, and in the long run cost more for electric charges, and probably produce more heat.

I hoped that helped. It's just my opinion but hopefully it will help.

But to answer your question, almost forgot, I beleive a T8 or T12 will produce just about the same amount of lumens, unless they are specifically HO tubes, then it may vary slightly. If your not gonna go T5, then just *go T12* IMO, there is lots more options for them (fixture, tubes, etc) then T8.

Good luck and be well.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (May 17, 2008)

Depends on your circumstances, but I prefer T-12s. Much easier to find bulbs and parts and IME there are many more options in terms of light spectrum (very important if you plan to flower with flouros).

My local light store and Home Depot only have a limited selection of T-8s.


----------



## smokybear (May 17, 2008)

Definitely go with the T12's. Much more common and easy to find. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (May 17, 2008)

PeaceKiller said:
			
		

> Hi stunzeed,
> 
> From what I understand, the T# refers to the bulb diameter, rather then the light output amount. I think it goes like T= 1/8"
> 
> ...


 
:yeahthat:


----------



## Shovelhandle (May 18, 2008)

not a lot of diff.  Peace killer has the answers.  T-12 are easy to find and cheaper, generally.  I like the T-5 HO (54 watts a tube)  the standard T-8 is 32 watts and a T-12 is 40 watts.  Efficiency is about the same for t-12 and t-8.  CFLs are great because you can put all the lumens right onto the plant, real close like.  That is efficient.

Shovel


----------

